# Help me choose Semi SLR/ Bridge camera



## dr_jimit (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello Friends, 
I m planning to buy a Semi SLR/ bridge / high end extended zoom camera,

Choices were

1, Fuji s2950 = EVF, AA battery, HDMI, Manual controls etc.. 8-9 k but clarity is not good in reviews,,,,, JUST AVERAGE

2, Nikon L120  = Better Clarity, Good video ,Nikon Name, 

but Aperture n Shutter manul controls are not there.

I want P&S like easy to use for my parents
I want manual controls, As i will be learning on it for my near future DSLR.
I want Good low light capture.

Kindly advice me such cameraother then this two to consider in this range of <12-13K, not more.

Thanks, 
Dr. JImit


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 10, 2011)

You can have a look at Canon SX130 IS. Its awesome. Its available for 11.31k, *check*


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2011)

now u can have sx150IS too for 13k...I would recommend it


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 11, 2011)

Canon SX130IS can be had for 9k only from eBay. The seller is a Power seller, so this deal seems good.
Canon SX130 IS 12MP Digital Camera SX130IS SX130 | eBay


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> You can have a look at Canon SX130 IS. Its awesome. Its available for 11.31k, *check*



This is a very good deal. OP should go for it.



aniket.cain said:


> Canon SX130IS can be had for 9k only from eBay. The seller is a Power seller, so this deal seems good.
> Canon SX130 IS 12MP Digital Camera SX130IS SX130 | eBay



Even better. Recommended without any second thought over those 2 camera which you have pointed out.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 11, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Canon SX130IS can be had for 9k only from eBay. The seller is a Power seller, so this deal seems good.
> Canon SX130 IS 12MP Digital Camera SX130IS SX130 | eBay



How come it is being sold for so low?  Will it be reliable? And what actually is a *power seller*?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 11, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> How come it is being sold for so low?  Will it be reliable? And what actually is a *power seller*?



You can read about PowerSeller here:
eBay India - Power Sellers

Basically Power Sellers are very trusted sellers having very large number of positive reviews. You can't go wrong buying from them as it is virtually guaranteed that the product you buy from them would be genuine and as described in the listing on eBay.


----------



## dr_jimit (Sep 14, 2011)

How much does the Nikon L120 differ from Canon IXUS 150 ??? Is the clarity is huge difference? which 1 is better?


----------



## SwiftLover (Sep 14, 2011)

Why Don't you look for Panasonic FZ35 @ 14500/-


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 14, 2011)

Or, better get the Canon SX220 HS for 14.5k from letsbuy. It is same as the SX230, except for the GPS chip. From the reviews and comparison shots, this one is the best when it comes to picture quality, plus, it has got full manual mode, Aperture priority, shutter priority modes, etc . Exactly what you need.

Go here and you can compare images taken by some popular cameras in detail:
Product Face-Offs Cameras - DigitalVersus

You will find Canon SX230 to be superior to other contemporaries.


----------



## Sounava (Sep 26, 2011)

SX220HS is the best option. In dpreview comparison test the SX230 HS came out top, and 220HS is the same cam, minus the GPS.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounava said:


> SX220HS is the best option. In dpreview comparison test the SX230 HS came out top, and 220HS is the same cam, minus the GPS.



Exactly. Other cameras might provide more (and useless) features, more megapixels, more zoom, etc, but when it comes to quality, no camera in this price range beats the SX220/230.


----------

